# Moving to USA with my Internet business



## Greenwings (May 11, 2008)

Hi,
Myself my wife and 4 kids have already made the move out of the UK and have been living in the Canary Islands for 2 happy years.

I have a successful internet business with a UK client base, it can be run from anywhere with an internet connection. We are seriously considering moving to the USA, this we believe ticks more boxes long term with a growing family and would offer our kids greater opportunity. If we stick to the Eastern side say, Giorgia, Alabama or even Florida, this way I will have an early start at around 6AM (11 am UK, I have a colleague who also works for me in the UK to cover the phones on the time overlap) but will have the afternoons to myself my wife and kids.

My question really is this, I have read all about work permits and visas but nothing about moving an established business/1 man band to America, I am solvent with a reasonable amount of capital, how easy is it?

Anyone who has made a similar journey for similar reasons I would love to hear from although anyone who has anything constructive to offer I would be grateful to hear from also.

Any recommendations on location for a growing family would be appreciated. We like the simple life with a city maybe an hours drive away.

The real crux of this post is to find out what I need to do and what restrictions I will need to apply with in terms of moving the "business".

Regards
Adam


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

As with so many things, it takes a while for the law to catch up with the latest technological marvels. Chances are, you may have to go for an "entrepreneur" type visa - as, in effect, you are establishing a US "branch" of your company.

Your best bet might be to contact the US Consulate in Barcelona. (There may be a branch in the Canaries, but the branches often handle only certain types of transactions.) There are also immigration attorneys in Spain who can assist you (for a fee, of course - but it could be considered a business expense if you go with the "opening a US branch" plan).
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

You don't really fit any pattern for a suitable visa.

Ideas that you may be able to fit into with a little squeezing include:

L1a -- open a branch office of the UK business in the US and transfer yourself over. There are guidelines for turnover and employees -- and the latter you are definitely light on. Also, the US business would be expected to produce and employ. Major advantage of this method is it can lead to a coveted green card.

EB5 -- sink an investment of 0.5M USD in a suitable project and you get green cards. This route is due to end in the fall unless Congress renews it.

E2 -- the last hope method! Sink 200k USD or more in a US business and you can live here as long as the business is viable, but there is no path to a green card. Kids must leave at 21 or find their own visa. The shores of Florida are ravaged by the flotsam of this particular visa .

In all cases, you need an experienced US immigration attorney with a proven track record to guide you. It is quite possible to retain the services of a US-based one and communicate by phone/fax/email.

I would not recommend asking for advice from your local US Consulate. They push the pieces of paper around (rather slowly IMO)......but that's about it.


----------



## Rachel_Heath (Mar 16, 2008)

iastaff said:


> The only real issue I see here is the IRS. Keep them happy and they are more than willing to accommodate you.


Actually I think Fatbrit's hit the nail on the head. There's no point even thinking about worrying about the IRS until you can even earn a living here and the choices are somewhat limited...


----------



## sunnyhouse (May 15, 2008)

I think you can apply for i10 number it’s the equivalent of social security number for Americans it’s not hard to get one then you need to get LLC tax id for your business. 
America is the land of capitalism and they will welcome people with money. 
good luck


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

sunnyhouse said:


> I think you can apply for i10 number it’s the equivalent of social security number for Americans it’s not hard to get one then you need to get LLC tax id for your business.
> America is the land of capitalism and they will welcome people with money.
> good luck


America welcomes those who fit in the narrow slots of the visas available. Most immigration takes place as a result of familial ties rather than by large investment. 

There is no such thing as an i10 number. There is an ITIN number but that is of little use to the OP at this moment. (He may need to apply for one for his dependents in order to reduce taxes sometime in the future depending on his visa type.)

I'm even unsure whether America is the land of capitalism these days. We seem to have veered sharply towards corporatism in the last seven years, and that is a far cry from what you claim.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

It's going to be really difficult, I think. I used to know a German couple who had a house here that they usede every winter. They also set up and ran a seasonal business here. They were applying for the green card lottery because they had determined it was the only way they were going to get in. You don't even have that option, as citizens of the UK aren't eligible. And all this was back in 2002, before things got tough.

Even if you were able to get a visa, your wife and children would be prohibited from working. I don't know what happens if they reach adulthood before being eligible to apply for citizenship. I think they might have to leave the country.


----------



## funkmeisterdude (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi Adam, I too run an internet business! And what a relief to come across someone else who does too!

I am also considering the prospect of moving from the UK to the US.

How are things progressing for you if at all?


----------



## charlescalvert (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi,I like to do online business which is my long time goal, so any one who is experienced in this could tell me how to start an internet business?


----------



## tomben (Dec 31, 2008)

internet business or porn site


----------

